

Our first $10 - pacifi30
http://nishant.posthaven.com/our-first-10-dollars

======
brickmort
I really like the landing page for truffle.io -- I think the fact that it
points out that 'Nothing gets posted on your LinkedIn' and 'Your company gets
filteres' is key for making the service stand out.

The '...or make a new story' line was clever as well. Only thing it can
benefit from though would be a higher-quality background picture.

~~~
pacifi30
Thank you :) Yes, we will get some high resolution picture, the only thing is
that we kind of have to figure the interlacing since on mobile networks, its
takes a lot of time to load high resolution picture.

------
pacifi30
Also, we did sent a thank you email to our first customer :)

------
chenyuwang1988
I am happy too.

